# loose body removal included?



## BFAITHFUL (Oct 17, 2010)

Is an arthroscopic loose body removal & debridement 29874/29877 included in CPT 27422?

diagnosis are dislocated patella with osteochondral loose body and a medial femoral patella ligament tear, with fragment coming off the medial patella.


" before reconstruction,  the patient had an arthroscopy with a removal of loose body and a debridemtn to the bed of the osteochondral fragment loss as well as some of the synovium and fat pad anteriorly"


Thank you


----------



## Bella Cullen (Oct 18, 2010)

BFAITHFUL said:


> Is an arthroscopic loose body removal & debridement 29874/29877 included in CPT 27422?
> 
> diagnosis are dislocated patella with osteochondral loose body and a medial femoral patella ligament tear, with fragment coming off the medial patella.
> 
> ...



Since doc did the loose body removal and debridement arthroscopically first then I would say Yes you can bill for that separate but my suggestion is billing the removal of loose body only, not 29874 and 29877.
Then, since the open procedure is totally different than the arthroscopic one, you can bill 27422 also. If it was all done open then I would say 27422 ONLY because the other procedures are inclusive if all done open.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you... that makes sense!!


----------

